

Thoughts to keep in mind before hiring a graphic designer: The Artist's Dilemma - rwaliany
http://blog.azura.co/the-artists-dilemma-as-a-designer

======
CapitalistCartr
In working with anyone, I find it best to plan ahead. Work with them on a
casual basis on someone else's project or give them a part of a small project
first, to see how they go.

This does require not just planning, but a pattern of behavior change. I love
having a plan B, so I give small stuff to someone other than my main "go to"
guy. This way, I know someone if problems arise. When I meet people and hear
what they do for a living, I first think if I can imagine wanting that skill
down the road. If I do, I try getting to know them professionally in some
fashion.

The end result is my rolodex is one of my strengths. I know who to call for a
wide variety of challenges, or I know someone who knows. I don't like more
than two hops. If I wait until I _need_ anything, I'm late.

------
sjtgraham
'Artists want to be original… They don't want to be asked to design "rip-
off's" of other people's work. Artists can be easily offended if asked to
"improve" upon someone else's work.'

It would be hard for me to hire someone like this. If one wants to work, a
client's requirements supplant everything. If one is difficult, one is
unlikely to be hired again, and word of it will circulate too.

Her own words sum it up. It's like she prefers to cathartically vent her
suppressed contempt for client work via blog posts, replete with egregiously
deployed scare quotes rather than make a living.

Vis-à-vis lack of communication with a client, I feel that it is the
designer's place as a professional to set communication expectations. Clients
are not nearly as familiar with the design process as a professional designer,
they are unaware of the creative process, and what is required/expected of
them. On the same token, if I'm paying for a designer's services I don't
expect to be holding hands all day.

~~~
aditya42
Sounds like you're a little confused.

If a client requires a copy of another site, then no, his requirements don't
supplant everything. If you know exactly what you want, you don't need a
designer, and hiring one will just piss both of you off.

A 'designer' by definition is someone who designs — comes up with a plan — not
someone who implements (which is completely secondary). And frankly, the
designer is the expert here, not the client. So all a client should do is fill
the brief, and give specific feedback when asked (not say things like "I like
that logo because it looks fresh"). That's it.

The client should trust the designer to make the right decisions based on his
requirements. And going on the same note, a good designer will ask the right
questions and pull a client's requirements out of him. This, you're right
about, yes. But clients WANT to guide the designer, so YOU might not want to
hold hands all day, but most clients do, and that's why we reach the situation
in the first paragraph : <http://theoatmeal.com/comics/design_hell>

This post is from the point-of-view of a designer, so the client is
(obviously) the bad guy. I'm not defending either; just stating why your
comment is wrong.

~~~
sjtgraham
I don't think I am. Consider the case where one lacks the time or technical
facility to execute, and only needs someone purely to 'implement.' Designers
invariably are given a lot latitude, but sometimes the brief is 'Give me
something like this.' One is unlikely to be required to completely rip off
another designers work, those types of clients don't like spending the type of
money required to engage a real designer, more likely they will engage a peon
with no design aptitude and a cracked copy of Adobe Creative Suite, because
their fee will be more in line with their expectations.

So when a client requires something, one delivers it. If in one's professional
opinion one believes something else would serve the client's goals better, one
runs it by the client. Usually they will be ecstatic with the designer's
insight, as we both agree that designers are the enlightened experts here.
However, sometimes the client will not like the idea, so one just knuckles
down and gets on with it.

So it seems that it is you who is actually confused on this point. However
when you graduate from Lancaster University, pass over from the world of
academic pontification, and into the world of commercial reality, I am sure
you will experience lucidity.

~~~
aditya42
Oh snap! Nice try with the University line, except for the fact that I _am_ a
designer and have been designing for 6 years now. I've seen all kinds of
clients, so I know what I'm talking about.

I'm not going to argue further though, because apparently you're incapable of
arguing your point without condescending remarks.

~~~
sjtgraham
non sequitur

------
brc
I think all this shows is that designers need to take a leaf from successful
developers books in terms of having a solid set of requirements and
specifications in place before starting.

I find with blog posts by designers, there's often a strong undercurrent of
dislike about having to be artistic for a living. I totally understand that -
mixing a creative output with the very restrictive world of having to do
something to a budget and timeline is a recipe for stress. I guess the only
thing to do is scythe the worlds apart : one bucket for 'I do this for money'
and another for 'I do this for fun'.

~~~
tbone28
Yes, communication is key. Eliciting what the customer wants before starting
work saves people a lot of headache and wasted time. With the graphic work I
have done I can say I have wasted time but hopefully I have learned from it
and won't repeat the same mistakes.

